# another new female INTP (rare species...=p)...



## sydneyhappyduck (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!!
I'm 19 y.o. female INTP who finds it extremely hard to live in this world full of SJs...

Hope to find some like-minded people here...=DD


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings sydneyhappyduck and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum sydneyhappyduck. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Seriously, what is it with you new people always picking on us SJs? We're awesome. At least, I am. 

Welcome to PerC. Begrudgingly.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome sydneyhappyduck, hope you enjoy your stay at this illustrious cafe :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome, new intp!


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello! Welcome


----------



## trentster (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome home Sydney! Make your self at home this is probably the most chill forum in the universe!


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

[compulsory pickup line]


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

sydneyhappyduck said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I'm 19 y.o. female INTP who finds it extremely hard to live in this world full of SJs...
> 
> Hope to find some like-minded people here...=DD


Welcome! You're going to find that female INTP's aren't in the slightest bit rare around here. We have a small SJ population, with wickedqueen and LadyK being the most active SJ's. Make friends with Snail and Happy. As a welcome gift, I give you gold.


----------

